
Content Moderation at Scale Is Impossible; Naughty Kids in Wuhan Edition - fyrefoxboy12
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200308/22180044058/content-moderation-scale-is-impossible-naughty-kids-wuhan-edition.shtml
======
euehddhuee
Omnipresent content moderation is never the immediate goal even if it's on the
wishlist. Censorship is about targeting a group enough to negate their
momentum, sometimes it's rebellious citizens (China), sometimes it's child
predators (everywhere), and sometimes it's metrics that conveniently correlate
with the opposition (hatespeech against Republicans, transphobia against black
comedians, family values against Democrats). The irony is that you can't even
count on past beneficiaries of censorship protections (LGBT community, African
Americans, the silicon socielities post-crypto wars, assorted denominations of
Christianity, the ACLU, etc.) to protect them. After people win in the arenas
that matter to their cause the ladder stops being valuable and it becomes more
useful to silence critics who might slow you down.

Edit: Oh yeah, and the press who quit caring about championing speech rights
when the internet started killing them.

